# Update for mtc



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

*Quincy churches rally against Tilted Kilt pub*

Quincy - City officials have received an outpouring of indignation from churchgoers ahead of Tuesday's license rehearing on Tilted Kilt, a pub chain known for waitresses in skimpy outfits.

"I believe that having one of their establishments here would be offensive to the many people of our community who hold to traditional family values ... and indeed to all who subscribe to a Judeo-Christian belief system or worldview," the Rev. John Culp, pastor of the Fort Square Presbyterian Church, wrote in an Aug. 13 letter to the board.

Read more: http://www.patriotledger.com/topstories/x186674881/Quincy-churches-rally-against-Tilted-Kilt-pub#ixzz24isp5XN3

I'm still in shock and awe about this......I guess all these clergy members (especially St. John's, which "gifted" Quincy with the Father Bill's homeless shelter) think that a successful business, that will bring much-needed jobs and tax revenue to the city, will take away from the passed-out drunks, over-dosed junkies, and street hookers that are all within a baseball throw's away from this proposed location on the Parkingway.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

mtc said:


> What do they object to? Healthy girls in pushup bras and mini skirts?
> 
> Or that there aren't any boyz in pushup bras and mini skirts?


What absolutely kills me is the self-righteousness of these people.....like I said, St. John's created Father Bill's (I never once saw Father Bill when he was alive when I had to peel a drunk off a sidewalk who had absolutely no ties to Quincy, other than being attracted by his shelter), and you can walk across the street from the Fort Square Presbyterian Church and find a homeless encampment that's so disgusting, I once refused to enter the woods there unless I was issued Haz-Mat gear and a respirator.

But.....apparently, people with productive jobs who pay taxes are anathema to these holy rollers, solely because they wear uniforms that cover far more than most people would wear to the beach, and they would prefer drunks and junkies who are fully-clothed......even when those clothes are covered in vomit, urine, and feces.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Quincy licensing board rejects pub with scantily clad staff

QUINCY, Mass. -
The city of Quincy, following objections from religious leaders, has denied a license to a national Scottish-themed sports bar chain whose staff wear skimpy tartan skirts and revealing tops.

The city's licensing board voted 3-2 Tuesday to deny a license to Tilted Kilt after hearing from members of the religious community.

The board had approved of the restaurant in July, but scheduled a new hearing after discovering Tilted Kilt's attorney had inadvertently failed to notify a nearby church of the proposal.

The Patriot Ledger reports that two board members who approved of the license in July reversed their decisions Tuesday, while a third member who did not attend the July meeting also voted against the pub.

Paul Lewis, a deacon of St. John The Baptist Roman Catholic Church, which is near where Tilted Kilt, said a pub with "scantily clad" waitresses so close to the church would be "a slap in the face."

"It's counter to what we teach," he said.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/boston-south/Quincy-licensing-board-rejects-pub-with-scantily-clad-staff/-/9848842/16409848/-/832ghgz/-/index.html#ixzz24xRaDJNE


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow how foolish!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*I consider myself religious (Christian) but I am also an American. If you don't want to see good looking women in a restaurant, don't go to that restaurant. Now what, the building just remains there vacant? It's kind of like if you are fed up with the Catholic Church (pedophelia etc) you can chose to go to a different type of Church (like I do). Like others here have already mentioned, this same church gave us Fr Bills Homeless Shelter. This shelter has brought in (from other cities, towns and states) countless level 3 sex offenders, convicted murderers and the like. Opiate zombies (and Fr Bill's residents) wander aimlessly thru Quincy Square all day long making the area very undesirable for law abiding Quincy residents and visitors. It just seems a bit funny how the church that brought us the shelter is complaining about a restaurant which isn't close to being a strip club etc......*


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote from the Patriot Ledger article:

"We didn't anticipate that they would outright deny a license ... especially when the opposition was almost entirely based on the attire of their wait staff," Fleming [Tilted Kilt's attorney] said. "Obviously we're disappointed that the board couldn't see thorough that."

Like Mr. Fleming, I am also disappointed that the public can't see through the attire.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> You don't see anyone bitching about Hooters! It's the same damn concept! If someone doesn't like it there, they just don't go there!


Lawman3...You make no sense at all.....Who wouldn't like going to Hooters? I mean look at that cheesecake with the "Hooters" logo on it


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

That is some wonderful looking cheesecake..


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

In order to see the scantily-clad waitresses, one would have to enter the building. It's not like the wait staff is going to be trolling School Street.

And to add to what SgtAndy said, Saint John's Church should have absolutely nothing to say after they ruined the city with that abomination called Father Bill's. People come from all over the country to get there because it's one of the few homeless shelters that will take Level 3 sex offenders and doesn't require people to look for work. It's an absolute shit magnet and the elephant in the living room that no politician wants to say anything about. 

They don't like waitresses in short kilts? Well, I don't much like peeling urine-soaked drunks off the sidewalk on an almost nightly basis, who have absolutely no ties to Quincy, other than being drawn to Father Bill's like moths to a flame.

I think this will be a win at the ABCC appeal.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

mtc said:


> Or some fat cow who can't fit into the uniform will sue them for discrimination.


Unless categorized as an entertainment venue and not a restaurant.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Anybody been to a Tilted KIlt, some buddies have been in Vegas and Fla., both said it was outstanding. Hopefefully if not Quincy, another Ma. location soon. Love the concept.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Anybody been to a Tilted KIlt, some buddies have been in Vegas and Fla., both said it was outstanding. Hopefefully if not Quincy, another Ma. location soon. Love the concept.


People calling in to the Michael Graham show who had been all had good things to say about it.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Anybody been to a Tilted KIlt, some buddies have been in Vegas and Fla., both said it was outstanding. Hopefefully if not Quincy, another Ma. location soon. Love the concept.


I went to one in Watertown NY outside Ft. Drum (close to the middle of nowhere) and it was OUTSTANDING. Gorgeous waitresses, great outfits, good drinks and surprisingly good food! Like Hooters but classier and where you would want to eat a real meal.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I have one in my lovely state, but I have never been.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hooter's, while I appreciate looking at jugs, the beer is kinda pricey and the wings suck, in my unhumble opinion.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.tiltedkilt.com/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

We CAN"T have M&G's there right?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> The wings suck?! They most certainly do not! What hooters have you been going to?!


The last time I went, it was the one in Hyannis when I was going to recon. school in Dennis. Also went to the one in Springfield (since closed). Both times, the wings sucked, Over fried and dried out. I prefer my wings with some moisture inside, not crunchy as the carbon buildup on my bbq grill.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

In today's news another MA priest arrested for rape, now where's the problem


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

GMass said:


> Let's go there for a date. For real.
> 
> Posted while GL 90 § 13B


 I'm gonna hypothetically assume 90/24 as well, and maybe some Ch 111B-S8 is in order.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wendells required attire includes a sweat towel.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

There's a Tilted Kilt near my previous residence. Chicks were all hot but food was mediocre; nothing I'd say I "have to" go back for. I agree with the previous comments though - if folks don't wanna see scantily-clad chicks working at a restaurant, don't patronize the establishment. I sure don't see any of these folks complaining / protesting the obscene attire at the local WalMart.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

adroitcuffs said:


> There's a Tilted Kilt near my previous residence. Chicks were all hot but food was mediocre; nothing I'd say I "have to" go back for.


I feel that way about Twin Peaks, but I've never been to Tilted Kilt. I'll have to check it out sometime and let you know what I think.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wait, did I see GMass and mtc having a non-hostile conversation?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Wait, did I see GMass and mtc having a non-hostile conversation?


Wicked pissah, bro!


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> Hooter's, while I appreciate looking at jugs, the beer is kinda pricey and the wings suck, in my unhumble opinion.


Look, I've never been in a Hooters so I don't know what strange customs they have there -- or what your tastes are for that matter -- but most places where I look at _jugs_, I don't want the _wings_ to suck.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

mtc said:


> Or some fat cow who can't fit into the uniform will sue them for discrimination.


Or worse yet some dude like that case with Hooters some years back.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I think this will be a win at the ABCC appeal.


Probably. And that provides the licensing board with political cover as they tell the church, "Sorry, we did what we could."


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Probably. And that provides the licensing board with political cover as they tell the church, "Sorry, we did what we could."


Bingo.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

All this talk of wings made me so hungry for them, I made them last night and ate two fuckin pounds at a sitting, along with some Blue Moon. My gut and my chooch are paying the price for that indescretion today. Need some joob lube for the burning sensation.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

QUINCY -​A blow to morality and to God's teachings. Selling sex. Naked women prancing around.​These were among the images evoked by Tilted Kilt opponents at last week's license hearing, which resulted in the Scottish-themed pub chain, which is known for waitresses who wear kilts and revealing tops, being denied a license to open on Parkingway. The business is appealing the decision.​Though the uniforms in question appeared to reveal little more than cleavage, discussion at the Tilted Kilt hearing extended to regulation of adult uses, and whether pasties covering nipples qualifies as nudity.​​​Read more: http://www.patriotledger.com/topstories/x1681146805/Titled-Kilt-fervor-indicates-any-proposed-adult-business-in-Quincy-would-face-tough-opposition#ixzz25spW4Il6​


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I may have to head up to Q Town for this!!!!


----------

